# The Beginning of an obsession



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

Everyone im making this thread as a follow along my build.

Iv just ordered a InSitu Ecosystems Amazon tank (ordered 2 as it was get 1 get 1 half off). May be selling the other one around Dallas, Tx.

Plans are to do a Robertus Tinc Tank or some form of Ophillia. Not sure which.

Im getting a NEHerp starter kit (makes the first time doing it a little easier i think). 

Thats all i really have as of now. If i do tincs i will be doing a slopped ground so that its like a hill so there is larger ground cover and less hight. If i go with Ophillia ill be making it more climbing orientated. Feel free to give me advice and your thoughts. 

If your in Texas let me know will definitely be looking to get plant cuttings and what not.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Let us know your thoughts on the InSitu product. If they were around when I bought my exoterra tanks, I would’ve gone their route in a heart beat.


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

DPfarr said:


> Let us know your thoughts on the InSitu product. If they were around when I bought my exoterra tanks, I would’ve gone their route in a heart beat.


I will let everyone know. They are pricey at like 450 each(for the amazon one which has lights and fan ventilation installed.

But to get one at half off makes it about the price of a exoterra of same size. The false bottom thing will be interesting i think.


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

DPfarr said:


> Let us know your thoughts on the InSitu product. If they were around when I bought my exoterra tanks, I would’ve gone their route in a heart beat.


Just realizing how brand new this company is. However right off the bat communication is going pretty well. They emailed me today letting me know they should be shipping on Monday. 

Gotta figure out the whole drainage layer part. Ill probably just put the drainage layer in drainage trench and screen over the whole bottom. itll be interesting. What picture upload site do you recommend i use to upload to this site from.


----------



## stevenacres (Jan 20, 2020)

Considering getting one of the Amazonia later this year as well for my next build. Excited to see what you think. The design seems impeccable. And, although it is a bit fun at times, being forced to custom-make everything to get a habitable tank is a bit cumbersome, and doesn't always end up looking very sharp. I only have display tanks so that is very important to me.


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

stevenacres said:


> Considering getting one of the Amazonia later this year as well for my next build. Excited to see what you think. The design seems impeccable. And, although it is a bit fun at times, being forced to custom-make everything to get a habitable tank is a bit cumbersome, and doesn't always end up looking very sharp. I only have display tanks so that is very important to me.


Yes looks are important as I have to sell the idea to my girlfriend reguarding keeping one lol. Which is why the second one I ordered may be sold or stored for a while. I’ll let you know my thoughts tho


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

Alright The tanks shipped late last night should be here Friday. Shipped Monday was ordered Saturday night, so pretty quick.

Huge Question is silicone over foam and press sub-straight in or dry lok? might go with Dry lok. First tank ever so have never done either of these.


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

Gadbery said:


> Alright The tanks shipped late last night should be here Friday. Shipped Monday was ordered Saturday night, so pretty quick.
> 
> Huge Question is silicone over foam and press sub-straight in or dry lok? might go with Dry lok. First tank ever so have never done either of these.


I've done both and I prefer Drylok. Personally I think it looks better and then there's the fact that the substrate will eventually fall off/degrade from the silicone.


----------



## Fullmoonwanderer (Nov 14, 2019)

Most definitely drylock. Silicone is messy, smelly, has a long cure time, the substrate degrades off of it after a while (not to mention it’s tough to evenly spread and coat with substrate)
Drylock is minimal on smell and pretty safe for indoor use, coats dry within two hours, you can color it cheaply with non toxic acrylic, it gives great surface for mosses and vines to grow in (unlike slippery silicone) and it gives foam extra long term rigidity.


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

Well Its Settled ill be going for the Drylok method. Tanks are being delivered Tomorrow, Tank stand on Monday and NEHERP Background/Soil/Plant kits hopefully by Wednesday. So I will be all set and ready to start foaming on Thursday Evening. Wednesday ill be arranging wood around to see how i want it. 

I have found a breeder in California im going to be getting Robertus Tincs from. He has a fair price, Will be getting them in April. I have a vacation planned March so ill be waiting till after that to order the little ones.


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

UPDATE

Tanks came in yesterday. One was cracked and it’s box was ripped, obviously FedEx didn’t treat it the best. 

Sent them pictures of the box and cracked glass and they are shipping a new tank on Monday(which is fine as I’m only setting 1 up right now). So far very happy with the company and there customer service!


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

Plants Plants Plants. Whats up? Got my kits in and progressing on my build. Silicone the back wall and a section of one of the sides for my foam background to go on.

Got a plant kit in today but i plan to add a few other plants like Marcgravia and some bromiliads or at least one. Ill toss a plant list bellow of what i got. They are all probably just basic plants tho.
Any tips or opinions on any of the plants is welcome!

Rabbit foot fern
Button fern
Kangaroo fern
Peperomia Cubensis
Pilea Moon Valley (love this little plant)
Peperomia Villicaclis
Pilea Baby Tears
Pilea Microphylium 
Peperonia metallica ecuador (also looks cool)
Strawberry Begonia
Codananthe Delosiana
Pilea Glauca
Neon Pothos (may just become a house plant, not a big fan of pathos)
philodendron scandens
Callisia Repens
bunch of live NE Herp moss


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

All of those seem like aggressive growers. Should fill in nicely.


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

Ya I’m only familiar with baby tears from my planted aquarium days. But I’m sure I’ll figure out the rest not sure about this kangaroo fern tho it looks like it’ll get massive


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

Okay every one here is where were at at the end of today. Foam is currently done and waiting for it to cure. Silicone the back glass yesterday. Also picked up a single Neoregelia Mo Peppa. Tomorrow i will be slapping on some drylok, not sure how long it takes to dry hopefully only like 2 hours so i can finish all drylok tomorrow figure 2 or 3 coats tossing in different color.


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

planted and rocking.
springtails inside already. No isopods yet. my culture shipped to me only like 7 were still alive. letting them bread in culture before adding to the tank.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks like a great start! Love the bromeliad


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Looks like a great start! Love the bromeliad


Thanks! It’ll take some time to see where I want plants for the long run. But I’m happy with it. And the girlfriend seams to be starting to warm up to it and like it. 
Ya the bromeliad is cool definitely glad I got one even tho tincs may not really need/use it. 
Temps are looking at about 68 on the ground and 88 at the branch an inch from the light. Most of the tank is between 68-76 tho. Humidity who knows. Have a gauge coming in tomorrow(even tho I know there not always that accurate.) now the waiting for plant growth part. Fingers cross my moon valley bounces back, last 3 days in a tub were a little rough on it.


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

Update
Added a few more plants to the mix. Sold the cracked tank i had for a few clippings and a culture of powder blue Isopods, along with some cash.

Marcgravia ?
Selaginella Uncinata
Solanum Evolvulfolium
Macodes Petola
Episcia Cupreata


----------



## SkubaSTI (May 20, 2020)

Gadbery said:


> Update
> Added a few more plants to the mix. Sold the cracked tank i had for a few clippings and a culture of powder blue Isopods, along with some cash.
> 
> Marcgravia ?
> ...


Any updates?


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

Been gone for a while. But tank is doing great. Plants growing great. Added several more types of plants. Robertus frogs are in and doing good. Tank is really doing well. I will post pics tonight. Have gotten a super awesome plant begonia Amphioxus that hopefully does well. Will post some pics when I get off work! My ideal of knowing every plant in the tank has quickly dissolved to a false dream lol. I have them listed but can’t possibly name them all. 


SkubaSTI said:


> Any updates?


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

Here is a few pics of my tank

















Mexican Butterworts on a higher branch









Begonia amphioxus









Tinc Robertus


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I wish your photos were larger. From what I can see, your tanks look gorgeous!


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

Woodswalker said:


> I wish your photos were larger. From what I can see,


I can post bigger pics tomorrow. It’s my first ever build lots of things I’d change but I am definitely happy with it


----------

